# Well I am guessing...........



## u8myufo (Feb 20, 2020)

There are a few members in the forum from over the pond in the USA. Do we have anybody who has quit smoking and is now vaping in the house? If so, how are you finding things where you live with regards to any regulations on vaping shops etc?


----------



## Space Face (Feb 20, 2020)

I just don't get vaping.  Never tried it and never will.  Was a smoker but gave up cold turkey/ish (used patches for a wee while.  Piece of cake.

I'm not from across the pond but oop noth and some


----------



## u8myufo (Feb 20, 2020)

Space Face said:


> I just don't get vaping.  Never tried it and never will.  Was a smoker but gave up cold turkey/ish (used patches for a wee while.  Piece of cake.
> 
> I'm not from across the pond but oop noth and some



Like any other habit, some can give it up cold turkey others cannot. If anyone has give it up then I wouldn`t expect them to start vaping. The bit you do not get, is that vaping is, and has been proven to be the best cessation of quitting smoking than any other method. A lot will wean their nic strength down to zero and stop vaping, others will carry on vaping even at zero nic strength because of the multitude of flavours available, and there will be those that choose not to quit vaping as they prefer their nic hit.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 20, 2020)

u8myufo said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get vaping.  Never tried it and never will.  Was a smoker but gave up cold turkey/ish (used patches for a wee while.  Piece of cake.
> ...



So, you vaped to stop smoking, now quit vaping. Simple!!


----------



## u8myufo (Feb 20, 2020)

Space Face said:


> u8myufo said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



That wont happen, I need the nic like people need caffeine


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 20, 2020)

I have not been a smoker for 22 years, if you want to give up good luck whichever way you try....


----------



## Space Face (Feb 20, 2020)

u8myufo said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > u8myufo said:
> ...



You're rubbish!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 20, 2020)

For context -  I  was a smoker in my teens and 20’s.  I  quit in my 30’s right before starting a family.  It was not easy but it was worth it.  

Vaping is a huge issue here among teenagers.  After all that is who the companies have marketed toward!  So much of an issue that my daughter’s school recently installed vape sensors in the bathrooms. 

I don’t see it as a good way to quit smoking or as a safer alternative.   One of those little juul capsules has the same amount of nicotine as a pack of cigarettes.   Also the vape long term health implications are looking to eclipse even cigarettes as far as ruining your lungs.   There have been several deaths from vaping sickness.  

My state, Massachusetts, recently banned the sale of vape products and vaping for 4 months and our Attorney General is suing the vaping manufacturer for their marketing to teens.   

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bi...s-vaping-manufacturers-over-flavored.amp.html


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 20, 2020)

Someone at our church recently lost a teenage son from vaping. I may have heard it wrong but something along the lines of "pop lung".


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 20, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Someone at our church recently lost a teenage son from vaping. I may have heard it wrong but something along the lines of "pop lung".



popcorn lung.  

Popcorn Lung: A Dangerous Risk of Flavored E-Cigarettes


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 20, 2020)

I confess that when it comes to vaping I am terrified for today’s kids.  Not only is the vaping itself extremely dangerous at that age, but those levels of nicotine impact brain mapping to make it more susceptible to other addictions in the future.  

My daughter and her friends were caught with those juul vapes about a year ago and it’s so rampant among her age group in this area that I now randomly test my daughter using a test kit that I got on Amazon. I’d rather she be annoyed with me and feel like I don’t trust her than have her end up in the hospital dying of lung disease at 17.


----------



## weepete (Feb 21, 2020)

Well I'm in the UK, but I'm a vaper have been for 6 years and it's been very useful for me. It's dramatically improved my health.

There's a lot of scare stories out there about vaping and a lot of mis-information that's largely perpetrated by the press looking for clickbait. There is a link between diactyl and popcorn lung, but correlation does not equal causality and as far as I'm aware there's nothing to directly link diactyl in e-liquid to popocorn lung....yet. There's also diactyl in ciggarettes, but no cases of popcorn lung have been attributed to tobacco. Saying that most responsible e-liquid manufacturers offer liquids that are diactyl, acetyl propionyl and diketone free. Manufacturers of flavourings like The Perfumers Apprentice provide data sheets with chemical analysis of their flavourings so we know what's in them.

There was a few recent cases in the States of lung issues, however these were linked to vitamin E acetate, a component in liquids containing THC and not found in off the shelf e-liquid. As far as I can tell most of the issues seem to arise when people try and vape stuff not normally found in off the shelf e-liquid.

In regards to nicotene itself, the FDA approved long term use of nicotene smoking cessation aids which have a similar health impact as caffene.

There's quite a complex situation with vaping, where all the good quality evidence we have suggests that in health terms it's 95% better than smoking (PHE England). It's also very difficult to tell just now how many vapers would have smoked had vaping not been avalible, but most of the reliable studies I've read put's the uptake of vaping amongst never smokers in the 1-2% range.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 24, 2020)

I quit smoking 20 years ago using the patch (three weeks).  Have not had any desire to start again, and no desire for vaping.


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 25, 2020)

I had to stop smoking as my doctor did some tests and it came back I have COPD.  Stopped and started many times, but have now stopped again and use a vape every now and then that helps as me girl friend smokes.  In about 20/30+ years vapes will be bad as normal smoking as at the end of the day you are still putting a chemical in your lungs.  Of some of the vape deaths I read about in the USA it was down to vaping ice/spice and other drugs.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Mar 15, 2020)

Come on, nobody uses vaping to stop smoking. 
Most use vaping so they can keep doing the equivalent of smoking without actually smoking, so they can vape at work without being suspected of smoking on the job. 
Yes kids are hooked on all the flavors and now they're of course finding that it can be pretty dangerous. 
The resurgence of drugs among kids is out of control. Since much of it is legal pending legal age limits, many seems to have little regard for their health in this age of inactivity.
Unfortunately all of this probably pales compared to texting while driving, as that endangers everyone around them just like drunk driving!!!
SS


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 15, 2020)

Texting whilst driving, I forget who or where but there was a test on how much concentration drivers had on driving under different conditions.
Using mb phones they found that the drivers had to consentrate on the call and what was being said 
Where as  drivers with a group of others talking to each other and the driver
As well a a driver who had a group of kids in the car
In both cases the driver was able to block out the distraction and concentrate on driving only diverting their attention in car when safe to do so.
As a parent with children and now a grandfather I know that with kids in the car I am aware of what is going on in car but my focus is on driving, only replying when safe to do so.
Ok I have gone on a bit, sorry


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Mar 15, 2020)

Come on, I have quit smoking by using vaping and apparently serval others in this forum have done the same. "Kids are hooked on the flavors" the flavors that are illegal to manufacture? Kids are kids and unfortunately vaping is the trend right now. Sure beats the pharmacist-heroin trend (oxycottin) that was happening when I was in school.
Burning and inhaling anything is going to inherently come with risks. It's been proven that , still dangerous, vaping contains far fewer carcinogens and toxins than  traditional cigarettes. 
I personally don't vape anymore as it severed it's purpose of helping to quit smoking. The "popcorn lung" was also a big factor in stopping the vaping. Although it's more just of a pneumonia feeling in your lungs along with a dry cough, not fun, it never felt like a serious issue.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 15, 2020)

Sharpshooterr said:


> Come on, nobody uses vaping to stop smoking.
> Most use vaping so they can keep doing the equivalent of smoking without actually smoking, so they can vape at work without being suspected of smoking on the job.
> 
> SS


You could not be more wrong. I and several people I know used vaping to quit.


----------



## davidleo (Dec 20, 2021)

You’re quitting smoking! Hooray! As you probable know, it’s each a brave selection and a hard process. However, there are sources that will help you alongside for the duration of the early degrees of your cessation period. One essential useful resource is vaping, which may be an clean manner with a view to wean your self off of the poisonous chemical substances determined in conventional cigarettes.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 8, 2022)

OP has not been on site since October 2020.  Closing it.


----------

